# Andriasov String Quartet



## arnerich (Aug 19, 2016)

Discovered this piece by a relatively unknown 20th century composer, Iosif Andriasov. Is anyone familiar with his music? It's nice stuff and I wanted to share it with you guys. Enjoy!


----------

